# 2:05.08 7x7 AsR Mean - Seung Hyuk Nahm (남승혁)



## pjk (Oct 18, 2019)

> 2:04.46 2:06.56 2:04.21 = 2:05.08 Sadly, I missed sub2 on the last solve. center was so smooth.


----------

